# 04 TCR 2 Front Der, Slipping



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

Gitant tcr 2 composite. Anybody experience their front der. sliping down and the Big ring grinding away at it? I tightend mine up after pulling it all the way to the top. I was just wondering if this is a constnat issue with these bikes? 
Tim


----------

